# Can u Port a sealed box



## djmatty12083 (Feb 22, 2007)

Can you port a seal speaker box and where should the ports go if it can be ported


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

to answer your question:

if you have a sealed box, it'll be nothing to convert it to a vented enclosure by cutting a hole and dropping a tube in.

will you be able to literally just cut a whole, drop a tube, plug and play? doubt it

You have to wiegh in:
1)is this the right volume for a vented enclosure for these woofers (AFTER woofer and port discplacement)
2)is this the right port area for these woofers
3)right tuning for the air volume and these woofers


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

are you looking for sound quality or just bass????

but you cant just port it... you need a new box


----------



## incman78 (Sep 19, 2007)

i've done that before but it was a single 12" sealed box that was just over 2.5 cubic ft. and the sub i put in it only needed about 2 so with the port and the sub it was about right maybe a few tenths of a cube small but it worked.


----------



## streetlifer (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djmatty12083_@Feb 11 2009, 07:57 AM~12971843
> *Can you port a seal speaker box and where should the ports go if it can be ported
> 
> 
> ...


No, make a new box and get rid of that cap!!!


----------



## streetlifer (Sep 21, 2007)

p.s. stop drilling things to your box, your not suppose to do that!!!


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetlifer_@Feb 12 2009, 02:22 AM~12980128
> *p.s. stop drilling things to your box, your not suppose to do that!!!
> *


especially when putting the amp on the box...


----------



## streetlifer (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@Feb 12 2009, 10:04 AM~12983397
> *especially when putting the amp on the box...
> *


 :yes:


----------

